# help with keepin turtles



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

Im gonna end up taking the fish out of my gfs 15 gallon and she wants to put a turtle in there. 1st off, how do ya do this? and is there a forum like this that will help with this? Any suggestions for animals?


----------



## locojay (May 22, 2006)

I don't know, but if you find out let me know.  

Lil Jay's been asking for turtles and I'm thinking about doing this with his 20g.


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

Keep in mind that ALL turtles carry Salmonella! Always wash your hands very well after handling and supervise all children to make sure they do the same!


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

So thats why I was advised not to swim with my turtles, just take the same pre cautions you do with the fish like washing your hand after they have been in the tank.


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

all animal could carry some kind of bacteria or virus. so it is a good idea to wash hand after you touch anything. (well, even human...)

i don't know much about turtle... but when i was little, we have turtle in a fish tank. but then it got huge and we gave away to someone who has a pond. it grow quite big.


----------



## celtickikgirl89 (Oct 27, 2006)

What type of Turtle do you want to put in there? I dont know alot about aquatic turtles but I'm pretty good with land turtles.


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

A large Sea Turtle!


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

just to let you know, a 15 gallon tank will be much too small to house any turtle you get from a pet shop. Most red eared sliders get to be easily 10" around... making that 15 gallon tank barely big enough to move around in. All species of turtle I can think of at the momment would not be able to live in a 15 gallon for very long.


----------



## denise86 (Nov 13, 2006)

if you get a very young red eared slider, like barely 4 inches from head to tail,, it can live in a 15 gallon tank for a max. of a year to 1 1/2, just make sure you have a very powerful filter, at least one equiped for 30 gal. because they are MUCH dirtier than fish. everyone's right about the salmonella thing, so have a lot of hand sanitizer and avoid holding it too much. you're also gonna have to be prepared to eventually have to get a 40g for it. make sure u ask if it's used to eating pellet sticks or live goldfish, the sticks make it much easier for you, if it only eats fish, it's too difficult to switch it back, because it won't want pellets. 
you will also need a reptile basking lamp, at about 75 watts, and a large flat rosk or reptile dock to let it bask in. 
some advise from personal experience, feed it in something other than your tank, they make most of their mess while eating, put it in a busket ot large container with food and about a centimeter of water, let it bethere for an hour to eat at least once a day, it will keep your tank a LOT cleaner!
hope it helps,


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

...its soundin like the turtle isnt gonna work so well. I guess it will just end up bein a diff kind of fish


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

www.ghettoherpers.com is a great resource for stuff like this.


----------



## PetMax (Jun 18, 2005)

denise86 said:


> if you get a very young red eared slider, like barely 4 inches from head to tail,, it can live in a 15 gallon tank for a max. of a year to 1 1/2, just make sure you have a very powerful filter, at least one equiped for 30 gal. because they are MUCH dirtier than fish. everyone's right about the salmonella thing, so have a lot of hand sanitizer and avoid holding it too much. you're also gonna have to be prepared to eventually have to get a 40g for it. make sure u ask if it's used to eating pellet sticks or live goldfish, the sticks make it much easier for you, if it only eats fish, it's too difficult to switch it back, because it won't want pellets.
> you will also need a reptile basking lamp, at about 75 watts, and a large flat rosk or reptile dock to let it bask in.
> some advise from personal experience, feed it in something other than your tank, they make most of their mess while eating, put it in a busket ot large container with food and about a centimeter of water, let it bethere for an hour to eat at least once a day, it will keep your tank a LOT cleaner!
> hope it helps,


along with a Reptile UVB bulb (5.0) at the least.


----------

